
I got hacked mid-air while writing an Apple-FBI story - ernestbro
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/02/24/got-hacked-my-mac-while-writing-story/80844720/
======
ernestbro
Doesn't disclose how he was hacked...I assume he had to accept a forged SSL
certificate at some stage?

